# Hello I'm Daniel!



## Daniel D (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Daniel from Bavaria/Germany.

I have been keeping and breeding mantids for years.

This is a list of the mantids I breed:

Idolomantis diabolica

Deroplatys dessicata

Sybilla pretiosa

Miomantis paykullii

Hierodula membranacea

Parasphendale spec.

Parasphendale affinis

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Creobroter gemmatus

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dan!

Good to see you finally join  

About to drop you in an email abotu the Paradoxa...


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Guten!


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

> Guten!


Show off! :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Daniel in Germany from Ohio, USA


----------



## ramantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome Daniel!!


----------

